# st.andrews state park



## nickpowers3 (May 18, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew if you could fish at st.andrews park after dark? I have been there several times but i always have noticed the sign that say park closes at dark. Do they enforce that rule or is it just something for leagal reason if you get hurt after dark?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can't go in after dark. People who have a season pass do fish there at night sometimes.


----------



## nickpowers3 (May 18, 2010)

I was planning to go in a couple hours before dark and stay a couple hours after dark. I didn't know if that was legal or not?


----------



## johnfitz46 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just call the ranger's station and ask. The local state park (Ft Clinch) used to just charge a couple of bucks for the gate codes for a week or two so you could come in and out at your leisure. Not sure if you had to have an annual pass or not but no harm in calling them and asking.

At Ft Clinch I've also gone in before closing time and stayed over night with no codes or whatever. I think the gate is set up so you can leave in the middle of the night but overnight fishing was the plan from the onset so we never attempted to leave.


----------

